# Jerseys as guardians?



## sprocket (Apr 12, 2013)

This isn't so much a question - just thought I'd share moment I'd caught out in our pasture yesterday.  We'd turned out the girls onto spring pasture for the first time and everyone was out taking in the beautiful weather.  They share the pasture with two 600-700 pound Jersey steer we're raising up for meat.  One of our does had brought her two week-old male kids down and tucked them away in a safe spot in the grass.

Eventually the herd decided it was time to retreat back to the barns to sit, and nap and ruminate for a bit.  The doe with two kids forgot about them (!!!) and headed up without them, leaving them out with the two Jerseys.  As I stood on the bank overlooking the pasture, I saw the two Jersey steer move up to the kids, and ever so gently nudge them with their noses to get them on their feet, and then attempt to herd them back towards the path up to the barn.

It was such a sweet and beautiful moment, watching this big Jersey be so gentle with a creature 1/100th its size.  (And I did, in the end, end up bringing mom back down to take care of getting the boys back up to the barn.)


----------



## Cricket (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 14, 2013)

That is such a heartwarming story. I love it. You should have gotten pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elevan (Apr 14, 2013)

Awww!  That is so sweet!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sprocket (Apr 14, 2013)

I noticed mom had dropped the boys off at the babysitter's again and managed to get a couple photos this afternoon.

One of our Jerseys coming to check out the approaching photographer:







Turns out, the photographer's not that interesting. A little nudge to move down the hill a bit to new grass:






The new lunching spot:






* Now accepting applications for this summer's Jersey-cow-run daycare!  All kids provided with a daily all-you-can-eat grass buffet!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 15, 2013)

What wonderful pictures!  So beautiful!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 15, 2013)

WOW what beautiful pictures. Your animals are gorgeous. And your cow is being so gentle with the baby. So sweet.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2013)

LGD Steers!!! LOL!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

ahhh how are u going to eat that steer now???


----------

